# Greetings from tropical MN



## jjwdiver (Feb 5, 2010)

New to this forum, been smokin for about 2 years. Started with a good ol Weber gas grill and thought my ribs tasted pretty good. They did, until I entered a very small competition and, well...lets say I was the one with the knife at the gun fight!  Everyone else had a smoker (all different versions) and I realized the meat I was cooking wasnt smoked at all in comparison.

Within a month I found and bought a 20 year old Cookshack model 50 and LOVE it.  No complaints from the neighbors either as I have recruited tham as my official tasters.  Glad to be part of the family here and I'm looking forward to learning alot!

John


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 5, 2010)

John, welcome to the SMF from another from Minnesota, Allot of reading and learning here, I no I have learned allot.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh Ya Sure - thanks Kurt.

Picked up an old IH Fridge (free) in really great shape and am researching and gathering info on turning it into a smoker project.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 5, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## kennymn (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF family


----------



## bassman (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Don't forget to take lots of pictures to post.  We do love Qview.


----------



## davef63 (Feb 5, 2010)

glad to see you here, quite the group from mn. this forum is awseome.theese guys are very helpful and eager to answer any questions you may have. i also have a cookshack, nice elec unit.
dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 5, 2010)

First off welcome John to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## warthog (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello John.
   Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome!  Thought I'd throw a quick Q-View in for ya

Here's my CS getting ready for a few butts for a church picnic


----------



## seenred (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello John, and welcome to the SMF family!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome from one Minnesotan to another 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You will enjoy your time here and you can find answers to most anything. Lots of great people here willing to help out. Lokks like a great smoke you got going on there. Nice old smoker too


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard buddy. Great to have to you with us. A fellow Minnesotan here, and from the SE part of the state. Where in the state are you? Preston area here. You certainly found a great place to learn, this place is loaded with info as well as top notch people. Look forward to seeing your input as well as some great Q from you in the very near future.

Todd


----------



## treegje (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF John, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## bill in mn (Feb 5, 2010)

John hello from Monticello, mn and I’ll speak for the group “we’re glad you’re here”. Kind of funny how all the friends and neighbors all show up when things are just about done on the smoker. I think there isn’t much better than sharing a meal with them too. Bill


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 5, 2010)

Todd,

Just up 63 from you in Rochester.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 5, 2010)

Howdy & welcome  to  the *SMF*!!


----------



## gene111 (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to smf!


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## erain (Feb 6, 2010)

welcome to another smoker from the great state of minnesota, the home of the best football team in the nfl even though not in the superbowl... i had to use that line someplace lol!!!  lotsa people here, we even let saints and colts fans in...   but serious lotsa great info to be had here. if you havent already ck out the free ecourse, and read the food saftey section. great info to be had there. cant wait to see your smokes neighbor


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 9, 2010)

update:  eCourse was very good. Basic information but well worth it.  Grabbed Jeff's sauce and rub recipe and 2 butts are in the smoker right now giving it a try.  I'll post some pics in about 2 hours and will have a little pulled pork for lunch with the sauce.

Lovin this site!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see it. You sure picked a good day for smoking LOL. By chance, is your wife an RN? My wife works at Mayo, she said she was talking to another nurse there last week and the topic of smokers came up, how I don't know. Anyhow, she said that she told the other nurse about this place as her husband was interested in it. Just wondering if that was you


----------



## orlandosmoking (Feb 9, 2010)

*Welcome aboard the SMF!! Lots of great info, recipes, and ideas here for your reading pleasure as well as a friendly and helpful group to answer all your questions. Enjoy your stay.*

*　*
*Don*


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 9, 2010)

Not me, I'm one of those dreaded Realtors (Counselor Realty) also working part time at the dive shop opening back up in Rochester. (MDC Sports)

Pics coming soon. Finally got done blowing the snow and 1/2 way thru had to grab the butts and foil them and go back to the snowblower.  2 hours worth this morning!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 9, 2010)

Sore back and arms from blowing the snow, but I am sooooooo ready for lunch! Rub from Jeff's recipe! Put in at 10:30 last night, 2x 8# butts - 6 chunks 1/2 apple, 1/2 hickory. Removed at 9:30 this morning after reaching 201 degrees (smoked at 235 degrees)

Here's a few in the Qview for ya:


----------



## blue (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome...you working on you tan today?


----------



## jaso (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey John from one newbie to another welcome! ! ! I am sure you are gonna love this place! !


----------



## brohnson (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

